# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Naruto

## &lt;~A~&gt;

Anyone watch "Naruto" or have heard of it???

----------


## ST

I have seen about 20 episodes, but actually get bored. Well, those battles for 2-3 episodes, and so on...or may be I'm just too old for ninjas and their problems...  :: 
How many episodes already was? I guess 200+ ? 
BTW, I heared "naruto" literaly means "maelstrom", this is kind of ramen which this guy very likes.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

The silliest thing I've ever seen. For dumb people.

----------


## xRoosterx

Аминь.

----------

